# CPMA Credential



## kljr1983 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm just wondering for those of you who are CPMA's, what you would advise for study guides, materials, etc. I know AAPC doesn't have the Study Guide in book form, but you can get it from NAMAS. I see they also have a CPMA study kit (is this necessary?) Please let me know what would be best since I'm thinking of studying for this exam next.

Thanks!
Kaylee


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 10, 2011)

Get the book Medical Auditor by Deborah Grinder-AAPC offers it.  Read it and memorize it.  Also, the APC gives you a list of websites to check out.  It is a must to review those. Good luck!


----------



## LadyAg (Aug 17, 2011)

*Any Sample Questions?*

Hi, I am also studying for the CPMA exam and have the NAMAS guide as well as the Grider book.  Both seem very good at explaining the topic, but the answer to the chapter review questions are not explained well (often it's just the answer, with none of the reasoning or decision-making given.  This leaves you not knowing why you got an answer wrong, or if you got the answer correct for the wrong reason!)

Does anyone know where there are any sample audits and/or questions available that explain the answers?  I would really like to practice this area before the test, as I seem to learn the most by making mistakes and then learning _why_ they were mistakes! 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DeeCPC (Aug 17, 2011)

AAPC offers a practice exam on-line for $39-if I remember.  This gave me great insight to the format of the questions *and* does give the reasoning behind the answers!!.  
I had both the NAMAS and AAPC guides but I concentrated on the AAPC since they give the test (not sure if it matters but it made sense at the time).  

Good Luck!

Dee, CPC, CPMA, CPCD


----------

